# Radar Course



## Capt.Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

There ia a radar course being held at Maritime License trraining in Orange Texas starting on Jan. 27 thru Jan. 31. If you are interested in attending please PM or call @ 409-238-5170. The course costs $795.00, But mention 2cool and get a 10% discount.


----------

